# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  AQUASAUR's TETRA shots ...

## AQUASAUR

Hey, Pals
Can you say at once  what is that fish *BATMAN* 



  









OK, Im just joking its easy guess rotate the pic on 180 degrees and that is:



and if somebody wondering still, what is that fish 
the answer is -* Toracocharax Securis* (from Central Americans area)



and thats another more popular its cousin(from PERU) - *Carnegiella Strigata:*



Here they are schooling in the tank, mostly under water surface area



So, in that kind of lookingthese fishes are not much impressive
But I had trying to get some close up macro shots and catch some magnificent fascination of them
sometimes almost transparentlyother time - distracting the lights by unique way








They havent so horrible teethbut its not quite harmless

----------


## benny

Hristo,

You had me fooled for quite a while when I was looking at the first picture! Good one!

I love hatchet fishes and this is a great series. Plenty of good details. The schooling shot of 3 is fantastic, but I do see something else peering out from below.

Cheers,

----------


## trident

Hristo,
My goodness, what details. Excellent photography.  :Well done: 
You do this profesionally?

----------


## wasabi8888

Hristo

Great skills.... left me in awe...

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Thank you, everyone!
Yes, BennyIm keeping in many of my planted tanks, together with Tetras and Rainbows some of the Killifishes!
Youll see soon some photo series of my Nothobranchius

Here is a pair of my Blue Tetrasand have to confess - I had buy those specimen, two years ago,
From an our Importer, who usually importing mostly of the Fishes from Singapore


Boehlkea Fredochui (Blue Tetra)





*

----------


## celticfish

AQUASAUR,

As usual... lovely shots!
From picture one, I can now know how the fish have an excellent view overhead.
Did you shot from the top of the tank?

----------


## genes

The first picture is actually picture 2 inverted 180degrees.  :Grin: 

Superb pictures! The details of the scale shots is WOW..

----------


## benny

Hristo,

All your different series are very impressive. I think I will rename all your threads to include your username so that all our members can easily seach for your threads just by the title alone. Hope you don't mind!

Keep them pictures coming!

Cheers,

----------


## luenny

Great shots Hristo. I've always wanted to keep hatchet but I was told that they jump so I never actually bought one. Do you hatchets jump? Love the detail shot of the marble.

----------


## bossteck

Hi, 

Same here.. I am awed by the details, especially the photo showing the scales of the hachet fish.

Very very nice shots!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, everyone!
I think you know pretty well the next Guy:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Continuing with another representative of Tetras family,
and try to show the most expressive details of that lovely fish
So, that how look my *Nematobrycon Palmeri  The Emperors Tetra*:




May be the first important thing to say, is that, why they call it* The Emperors Tetra*
Here is the answer:





Of course, the male brings the heavy crown and often flaunt it and his colorfully dress





The female is looking quite modest





The other typical feature is their *blue eyes*  so magnificent and so hard to take a good shot on it using a flash





May be some of you didnt see the Black (purple) cousin of the Palmeri, who is enough expressive too:





And as you guess I like to do, for the Tetras post final
To All keepers of that beautiful fish  dont forget! They got very evil teeth ...

----------


## celticfish

The detailof the jaw and teeth are...  :Shocked: 
I must confess I never really notice this before.  :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Yeah, actually, the macro shots always bring to me too some nice surprises about the fish’s details*…

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Amazing I didn't know they have such sharp teeth. :Shocked:

----------


## Madnezz

Very nice pictures  :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!

OK, if you like TEETH... here is one my old curious photo series of my biggest Tetra Congo (3 years old  10 cm.),
Living in my biggest Discus/Rainbows/Tetras tank












What do you think  is this cousin of Piranha seems enough pretty evil :Evil: 
 :Grin:

----------


## celticfish

Jeez! the teeth have triple tips! 
I suppose at 10 cm size he can take out insects unfortunate enough to "drop-in".  :Grin: 
Again, cool shots AQUASAUR!!

----------


## AQUASAUR

The* Black Tetra(Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)* is not quite colorful or photogenic fish...but I hope you'll like this couple shots of mine Ternetzi pair:

----------


## AquaZinYaw

Nice shots and beautiful fishes.. I like *The Emperors Tetra*. I didn't see before in SG.

----------


## AQUASAUR

They're not exactly Tetras, but may be some of their cousins...and more spectacular Dancers,though...
*
Tanichthys albonubes*

----------


## hwchoy

fantastic action shots!

----------


## ranmasatome

the DOF is astounding!! stacked?

----------


## hwchoy

I think in part it has to do with the 50mm lens.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is a couple more shots of Those Beautiful Chinese...

----------


## barmby

Hatchet fish is my favourite fish. Since day1 till now, I always have hatchet fishes in my tank. Btw, 


> Toracocharax Securis (from Central American’s area)


 I think also known as Black Wing locally. If you shoot from the top, the wing is black.

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is one more beautiful and toothy Congo Tetra specimen:

*Tetra Alestes Reg Brycinus Longipinnis - Segrest Farms*

----------


## jeffteo

Your close up shots always bring out the "beauty" of the fishes. All the fine details that we seldom get to see... Perfect!

----------


## AQUASAUR

A couple more snapshots of my Tetras:

*Rummy nose tetra - Hemigrammus rhodostomus* 


*Serpae Tetra - Hyphessobrycon callistus*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Again, not exactly Tetras, but taking a look at present November TFH Magazine issue - you will see like "Parting Shot" my beautiful blue *Danio malabaricus:*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Again one more shot of mine became the cover of the *TFH Magazine-December issue’2012.*





Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T1212_1920.jpg

----------


## mukyo

Bro. Can teach me how you utilize your flash?
Off shoe? Ring flash accessory? Very clean shot man...!!! Cant stop admiring.
Would like to learn...

----------


## AQUASAUR

As my English is not very good and every single post in English is taken to me too much time...I let to one friend of mine(Annemarie Kohler from Cape Town) to use my photos and write an article about Aquatic-Photography. 
Now I guess, everyone could be find the answers of all questions about here: 
http://fish-etc.com/knowledge/to-pho...-fish-aquarium
http://fish-etc.com/knowledge/to-pho...quarium-part-2

----------


## mukyo

Omg.. i thought you are from Singapore.
Many thanks. Will look at the link tonight.
This is something new to learn. Very exciting.  :Smile: 


TurtleTankv5.1 by mukyo, on Flickr
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## barmby

Aquasaur is foreign to Singapore. It is a priviledge to have him on board of AQ. Therefore, please dont anyhow rip his photos and put somewhere in your facebook and etc. Because he is quite famous!!!

----------


## mukyo

Not sure how to get the part1 as it always link to part2.
But i get most of the info in part2. Love the last part about camera setups and flash.
Additional comment maybe need to take pictures of the Aquasaur himself in action hehehe. That would be fantastic.
Or at least the actual lighting setup.
Will probably to take some pics with the hints later in the weekend. 
 :Smile:  many many many thanks for your teachings

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## AQUASAUR

> Not sure how to get the part1 as it always link to part2.


Try this link: http://fish-etc.com/knowledge/how-to...nd-tank-part-1

----------


## mukyo

Aye... thats the setup pic i was looking for. Fantastic. 
It has been quite sometime since i have read a good and comprehensive detailed photography tutorial.
Really loving it...

Might want to let the web admin know as well that all the "Part 1" link in the pages does not come with "Part-1" hence it redirects to part 2.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukyo

sir... please review my photos and let me know how can i improve.  :Smile:  pleeeeaasseee......
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...432#post702432

----------


## barmby

You may want to start another thread. It may be seen as hijacking this thread. No offence

----------

